
Cryptsy (Bitcoin exchange) hacked: $6M stolen - bkolobara
http://blog.cryptsy.com/post/137323646202/announcement?track=234324&hash=kjkeoiwrioqdsfasfwerqsd
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10908301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10908301)

